# Scope with fingers



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I shot a scope with finger from 1978 to 2010. As far as scope power, I alway shot either a four or a six power and a 1 3/8" housing, but I shot my sight really close to the riser for the reason you stated about slow bows. When you move the sight close to the riser, you don't get near the magnification as you do where you stretch it out, but moving the bar way in will definitely get you yardage. I shot my best scores with my old red Provantage with the bar as close to the riser as I could get it, but I anchored in the corner of my mouth, and still couldn't get an 80. I just took the scope down as far as I dared to, and figured out a point of aim for 80. I used to put the level on top of the paper at 80. Worked pretty well. I hit the 80 more than I missed it. If I were to start shooting fingers again, I wouldn't go over .50 diopter (4X) myself. And I would suggest a sight with 5" of movement like a 550 sureloc Supreme...That's what I shot as a smoking 198 FPS....I'm sure there are other really good things out there, I just know what worked really well for me for a long time.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

6x---1 5/8 specialty archery scopes . sights are staeckelbek [sp?] , accel 4500 , medicine stone [gotcha on that one haven't i ] , and a copper john . .peace....oops , 3 have dots inside a single circle and one has cross hairs .


----------



## BigCnyn (Nov 5, 2008)

I have an HHA with a 2" 4x on my firecat... single dot I like that.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

big cypress said:


> 6x---1 5/8 specialty archery scopes . sights are staeckelbek [sp?] , accel 4500 , medicine stone [gotcha on that one haven't i ] , and a copper john . .peace....oops , 3 have dots inside a single circle and one has cross hairs .


 Do you think you're the only one that knows what a medicine stone is???


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

I shoot , Scope and Fingers , Love it !!! 

Shot 26 years barebow before making the switch and really enjoying it , Nothing better than matching and beating most of the realese shooters .

I shoot a 70# Hoyt Vantage Elite with Spirals at 304 FPS (Long Draw) and it shoots 2"groups out 60 to Yards.

I shoot a CBE Elite 3D sight with a CBE 1 5/8 Scope with a 5x lens with a Specialty 1/8 yellow Clarifer . Crystal Clear for 3D.

I would shoot the same setup of sight / scope for indoors I think.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Clarifier and verifier. What do they do? My targe is blurry at 20 yrds.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

try a smaller peep . you could put a tiny [ or several different tiny] hole in a piece of cardboard and hold it by your eye and look through hole and see if it clears your vision .


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Rhys A said:


> I shoot , Scope and Fingers , Love it !!!
> 
> and it shoots 2"groups out 60 to Yards.
> 
> :set1_applaud::set1_rolf2:


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

Just switched to a Sure-loc SS & scope and will get to shoot it for the first time this week - I definitely want to pickup a lower power lens for indoor where I can't even see the darn small targets. Plus it would allow me to try some different aiming points like a ghost ring or X and not just a pin. 

The housing is 35mm and it is about a perfect fit with my current peep, if it was any bigger I don't think I could pull it in close enough to the riser left-to-right either. 

The scope is mounted to the block differently than stock (I swapped one of the axis pieces upside-down) so that I could get the most range out of the slider - mounted stock my 20y aim would have been about 1/3 into it's range but with the scope offset lower than the mounting block my 20y aim is right at the top and if I slide the it all the way down it *just* clears the arrow fletching so I've maxed out the aiming range potential setup on this bow. Should be good to ~60-70y with this bow.


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

Unclegus said:


> Rhys A said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot , Scope and Fingers , Love it !!!
> ...


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

I think what unclegus is doing is calling B.S. on you Rhys.Of course aren't you the one claiming to have the world record bowhunter class scores also. I think you could go a long ways towards clarifing that by saying that you have the best scores shot at a world championship shoot. I think the world record bowhunter scores were shot at N.F.A.A. national shoots back in the 80's


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Yep. Over the years, I've shot with and around the best of the best, World and national champions, and I've not seen this ever. You need to post on the General forum that you shoot consistent 2" groups with fingers at 60 yards and see what kind of ridicule you get there. IF and ONLY if you can do this, then IMO you are the greatest finger shooter ever. Guys like Butch, Bob Gentry, My dear departed friend, Steve Gibbs, Tim Strickland, The Pimp Daddy, Joe Goza, and the rest, will just have to settle for no better than second place on the all time list of great finger shooters.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

itbeso said:


> I think what unclegus is doing is calling B.S. on you Rhys.Of course aren't you the one claiming to have the world record bowhunter class scores also. I think you could go a long ways towards clarifing that by saying that you have the best scores shot at a world championship shoot. I think the world record bowhunter scores were shot at N.F.A.A. national shoots back in the 80's


itbeso , 
I am fully aware of the *NFAA* records set by Jim Brown and Ben Rogers in the 80's and have always looked at them as quite possibly the true Highest scores ever shot on an IFAA similar round. I have shot the best scores in the world at* IFAA *, Not NFAA , there are some differences in the rounds , allbeit they are minor, however they are not the same , SO I am quite proud of my achievements all though I appreciate your efforts to be little them....... and your acheiements are ???

On the question of being able to shoot a 2" group at 60 yards with sights and Finger release , I have achieved this as well multiple times , nowhere in my post did I suggest that this was ever recurring feat and I did this consistently.

However I have done it enough times to believe that the bow/setup and Me ocassionally are capable of it . I may have missed judged the size of the X on a 65cm IFAA(NFAA) field face , maybe it's 3 " but 6 out of 6 arrows in the X would suggest a group would it not ??

The people Unclegus has mentioned like Guys like Butch, Bob Gentry, Steve Gibbs, Tim Strickland, The Pimp Daddy, Joe Goza, are all amazing archers some of who were my idols growing up and in fact I have used their achievements as benchmarks against my own performances , so no one has more amiration for these archers . Steve Gibbs shot a 1301 Full 90 Fita , I have shot a 1322 , does this make me a better archer ? as it is only a division recognised in the USA , I guess we will never know ? 

In no way was I suggesting that I am any better then any of them or even in the same class as others in the list. I have never said that I am the greatest finger shooter eithe!!!

*So perhaps just hold your judgement of me until you meet me or have even seen me shoot an arrow. ?*

I apologise if I have offended anyone and stepped over my boundries in this forum.

Rhys A


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Rhys, Please don't get your knickers all in a twist. I would never belittle a fellow archer who has achieved the championships that you have, however I will have a little fun with someone who seems to brag on himself a little too much. You did seem to infer that you consistently shot 2" groups at 60 yds, that was why your chain was being yanked by unclegus and deservedly so but in a friendly, humorous way. Good luck with future tournaments and I do hope to meet you someday.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

When you come on here saying you shoot 2" groups out to 60, don't expect any slack. I've been around the block a time or two and I've never heard of you. IFAA champ? Great. Good for you. When I shot fingers, I would shoot a 2" group at 60 now and then,even four X at 65, but since I didn't do it all the time, I personally wouldn't say I shot 2" groups out to 60. I wouldn't leave that kind of impression...but that's just me. Your scores speak for themselves 1322 Fita is super..The sad part is now being the best finger shooter is pretty much like being the prettiest fat girl at the prom. No one pays any attention. And it will be said, if he's that good, let's see him pick up a release and see if he can hang with the big dogs...Just about a no win situation.... It's not going to matter in just a few years, because finger shooting is just about gone except for a few dinosaurs and the olympic stick bow shooters. All we will have then is stories and memories. I wish I had stayed with a BT hook back in 79/80 when I used it to break TP, but being able to say I shot a few thirties with my fingers is OK.


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

Unclegus said:


> . I've been around the block a time or two and I've never heard of you. IFAA champ? Great. Good for you.
> 
> _I have been around awhile myself and I have never heard of yourself either ... ? and please don't take the piss out of being an IFAA Champ as many people see it as an accomplishment Just ask Boyd , Bob Gentry, Larry Yien and many more that have won one. however your statement seems to suggest that if someone hasn't won an NFAA Outdoor , They are nothing...
> It's on my Bucket list_
> ...


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Good reply Rhys, I know that you are from down under but I have heard about you and the things I have been told are all good. Don't be surprised if there isn't a resurgence of finger shooting in the states. Some of the old dogs have decided to come back and make a statement. Unclegus is correct when he says that writing seems to be on the wall but despite the best efforts of manufacturers to get rid of us(apparently we don't buy enough accessories to make us a worthwhile group), I feel something in the air.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Whether you've won the nationals or not is no barometer of how good a shooter you are. I'm an old timer who remembers when Butch knocked out a couple of fifties at Aurora.....That's just the barometer in my head of greatness....I'm not belittling your accomplishments, I've just never heard of you. I have shot with Randall Wellins and Grant Elsley. that's the only guys I know who shoot fingers who are from "down under" heard do me? I'm nobody. no one cares who I am. After I had my first heart attack in 95, I'm not even a blip on the radar screen.. The first outdoor nationals I attended, there were six flights of limited scope shooters, and indoor nationals there were eight full flights... last year at Yankton, there were two shooters period and the score that won the silver bowl was something that I wouldn't have been proud of myself. That bowl would have been like kissing your sister. You could probably win a silver bowl in a walk with the level of competition outdoors in Amateur. indoors, there's still some really hard hitters.... Yes, there will be people who shoot fingers because they're in it not to please anyone and enjoy it. I did it for years.....and I enjoyed kicking a little release butt along the way too... I do believe that the bare facts are that the big girl at the prom has grown up, and now she's the fat lady and she's just about ready to sing. The times, they are achangin'. You have no idea how hard it was to face the fact that I couldn't shoot enough holding weight to get a good release and pick up a hook, It's a challenge learning a new discipline, but archery is fun again, and that's all that matters. Wish you could come to Mechanicsburg in July. That's one great archery range....


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Can't we all just get along? It's unfortunate that this has degraded into a dog fight by some rather well-pedigreed contenders. Rhys A appears to be too polite to list all his accomplishments but I found this on the Austrailia Archery-Forum where he posted information and tips about 'Barebow & Fingers Shooting'. You may want to go over to A-F to read more. (http://www.archery-forum.com/showthr...aching-Secrets). - John
________________________________________________

Rhys has offered to provide some insight into how he shoots and also answer any queries you may have with respect to barebow or finger shooting.

Here's some of Rhys's archery career highlights

30 years shooting 

1994 World IFAA Champion (Junior)
1995 World Bowhunter Champion
1998, 2000 World IFAA Champion- Bowhunter Compound
2004, 2006 – Runner up IFAA World Championships – Bowhunter compound 

National Champion 3D – MCU 2006 , MBF 2009, 2010,2011
3DAAA Shooter of the Year MBF 2009 2010,2011

26 National Championships 
5 Regional Championships 
4 World Championships

Current Holder of 5 Bowhunter IFAA World Records 
Current Holder of 5 Pacific Region IFAA Records
Current Holder of 5 National IFAA Records
Current Holder of 1 National ABA Record
Current Holder of 1 3DAAA National Record

Thanks in advance Rhys

Cheers Bruce


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

Let's get back to talking about scopes, I'm going to shoot mine tomorrow for the first time!


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

ho hum!!


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Jh in arizona, We were getting along just fine until you set the( back and forth) back three days with your love affair of Rhys's accomplishments. Unclegus was and is an old finger dog but I don't think he ever shot in any of the non-sight divisions so he wasn't familiar with Rhys name or any of his awards. We were calling Rhys on the carpet for bragadoccio and embellishment.You played right into his hands by listing all his archery deeds and I must say if he is too modest to name them, then why are they listed somewhere on archerytalk?Interesting. Anyway, it's all in fun, I hope everyone knows that.


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

itbeso said:


> Jh in arizona, We were getting along just fine until you set the( back and forth) back three days with your love affair of Rhys's accomplishments. Unclegus was and is an old finger dog but I don't think he ever shot in any of the non-sight divisions so he wasn't familiar with Rhys name or any of his awards. We were calling Rhys on the carpet for bragadoccio and embellishment.You played right into his hands by listing all his archery deeds and I must say if he is too modest to name them, then why are they listed somewhere on archerytalk?Interesting. Anyway, it's all in fun, I hope everyone knows that.


Great to be the brunt of the Jokes people , In both cases it was in no way bragging . The reason they were listed on archerytalkis that some asked me (OBE on this forum and Bruce Johnson on the Aussie Forum) to put something together. Boyd Koehler introduced my name to the mix in the other thread as being an OK finger shooter NOT ME.

I am in no way boasting , which I have never done nor will ever do.
My hands were not played into in any way , I am pretty much over this ....

Good luck with everything Biblethumpncop , I hope you shoot well today.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

The scope I am borrowing is a 8/32 thread. The sight I will use it on is an ols Check-it. I will be using a Sure-loc style sight for my target bow, which accepts a 10/32 threaded scope. I anticipate getting something before too long. I'd like to borrow one or two different brands and powers locally before I buy something.


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

I know Sure-loc sells an aperture block adapter to allow you to run an 8/32s on the compound sights. I might grab one from LAS.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

JBlumenfeld said:


> I know Sure-loc sells an aperture block adapter to allow you to run an 8/32s on the compound sights. I might grab one from LAS.


I think I have an old one. I'll check and if I do I'll send it to you if you'd like.


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

Sure would if you do - I have a couple of 8/32s pins I want to try as well as the scope housing on there now. I'm off to go shoot my new sight/scope right now in fact, hope I can dial it in quickly.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Nope, it's a 10 x 32. I did find a lot of stuff in a Rubbermaid box I didn't know I still had. Most of it twenty to thirty years old...Good Lord, am I old. I even found a some brass 10 x 32 chek it lock nuts and an 8 x 32 brass Chek it lock nut that haven't been made since around 92.. Anyone here remember Jensen Loop locks???? Those disappeared around thirty years ago when they got the pants sued off of them because someone who didn't know beans from applebutter put them on wrong and got hurt. I have a couple of old 120X gold scopes I'd probably give to someone. They are a little scratched up and around 20 years old They are 10 x 32 stems and .75 diopter lenses.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I also found a RH scope with 8 x 32 threads that I have no clue what it is,other than old, but it's yours for the price of postage.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Nope, it's a 10 x 32. I did find a lot of stuff in a Rubbermaid box I didn't know I still had. Most of it twenty to thirty years old...Good Lord, am I old. I even found a some brass 10 x 32 chek it lock nuts and an 8 x 32 brass Chek it lock nut that haven't been made since around 92.. Anyone here remember Jensen Loop locks???? Those disappeared around thirty years ago when they got the pants sued off of them because someone who didn't know beans from applebutter put them on wrong and got hurt. I have a couple of old 120X gold scopes I'd probably give to someone. They are a little scratched up and around 20 years old They are 10 x 32 stems and .75 diopter lenses.


Thank you! PM sent about the check-it parts and scopes.


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

Ditto 

Love my new sight/scope so far - got it dialed in pretty quickly @ 20y too just wish I could see what I was aiming at better.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I just picked up a yellow clarifier. It looks like I can now focus on the target instead of the scope. Nice! I will give it a whirl tomorrow!


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Unclegus - you are a right gentleman. Just got back from short vacation to a nice present in the form of a scope w/lens.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

JBlumenfeld said:


> Thanks Unclegus - you are a right gentleman. Just got back from short vacation to a nice present in the form of a scope w/lens.


I agree. Very generous.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

boy, have I got you guys snowed...


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I shot some more today. I have been comparing the different diameter scopes and different powers. Today was a successful outing. I am borrowing a 2" 6x scope that requires me to shoot a clarifier. I don't like using a clarifier, makes things too small. I can shoot it pretty fair without one, but everything is blurry.

I scope a 2x scope well. The lens is 7/8" and i is an old Kulacjek that is ver well made. UncleGus gave me a 1 1/4" scope that I like the size, but I am going to replace the lens with a 2x and a 4x. I find I can shoot the 2x with the scope bar pulled in. I works for me!


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

Not sure if I'll need a clarifier - kinda think I may but we'll see, I've got a 8/10s block from LAS on the way so I can try out the scope UncleGus sent me.


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

My bad, UG did send me a 10/32s scope which I just swapped onto my sight mount, looks like with the peep a clarifier isn't needed - yay. I'll know for sure this coming Weds when I get to shoot. I wonder if Sure-loc sells the little tube that the scope's threaded rod goes into, if I had another one of those it would make swapping between scopes a snap.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I shoot 6x scope with a clarifier on my indoor bow. It is the only compound finger division at Vegas.
On my outdoor bow I have a 4x lens without a clarifier.


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

Well that was interesting - I shot tonight with the scope UG sent (.75 diopter?) and it definitely helped with seeing the aiming point on the small 5 spot. I didn't shoot consistently though as it's been a couple weeks since my last session so I don't know if it will improve my accuracy at all, that will take a lot more rounds. I think I prefer the larger housing of the stock scope I had so I may pickup an inexpensive lens for that too.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I may have a 2x and 4x made by this guy:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1690606&highlight=blurry+scope


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

That was where I was thinking of getting some from actually since his prices seem pretty fair and reviews have been positive.

I was happy to find that I didn't need a clarifier either - focus was pretty good for me with my installed peep.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow!


----------

